# Time Machine, Ramsey UK



## Zero (Jun 1, 2008)

We have been sitting on this one for a while now, but due to a lack of transport we've never been able to get there. Well today was finally the day. Aided by the purple micra beast, myself Dsankt and Loops headed north in search of the Ramsey Culvert. Its most predominant feature, A triple tunneled chamber which also housed the device that once powered the clock sitting on the street above. Sadly due to the continual decrease in water flow the device became useless and places with a electrical power source.

Before the Fens were drained Ramsey was an island, isolated and safe, ideal for the world famous abbey and center for education that was once here. In the 1850s when the London, Kings Cross to Edinburgh railway was built Holme Fen was drained, this resulted in the drop of water in Ramsey and so the 'Arches' were built. The work started in 1852 and was finished in 1854.

During the construction problems were found with water flow during the winter of 1852. From the Clock Tower onwards it was decided to continue with three culverts, the main culvert being assisted with two side culverts. The side culverts also took sewage.

Access was comical, almost crashing a bikers wedding to take a sneak peek at the infall and being invited for a roast dinner afterwards was just a small piece of the pie that was Ramsey. While its not the longest of culverts in the world, Time Machine starts as a fairly large, yellow brick tunnel before entering the main clock chamber and splitting into three pipes, with two minimal flow sewers feeding in from the north.

We decided to venture down to the outfall which exited into a canal to the north of the town. After a bit of talking with the "locals" you seemed very interested in Dsankt's tales of "Huge eels" we headed back up the smaller pipe to see if there were any branches off. Well there wasn't and after a little accident with loops and his phone we were back in the clock chamber. We took a few pictures, using the wonders that is the mini fluro before heading back topside. 

























A few "Historical pics" From the 1970's

Drain Fireman






Outfall - 1970






Outfall - 1930


----------



## pdtnc (Jun 1, 2008)

cool shots guys


----------



## Pegasus2 (Jun 1, 2008)

that first pic is well....awesome.


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey nice shots guys,but in my ignorance I always thought the fens were flat so why tunnels,and even more confusing firemen?


----------



## MD (Jun 1, 2008)

great pictures and write up as always

i like the old photos too nice to see a bit of history too


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 1, 2008)

Great stuff as usual dude. That first photo in particular is quite something. How deep was the water>? It looks like there is a quite a swell on the water there. Nice one.


----------



## King Al (Jun 2, 2008)

Good stuff guys, like the old and new shots


----------



## discobean (Jun 2, 2008)

great pictures...really cool ..first shot is beyond awesome


----------



## chelle (Jun 2, 2008)

I have to admit to not being in the least bit interested in drains...but then I am a plumber,But..these pics capture the atmosphere very well indeed..the brickwork is superb,however you will never see me doing this sort of exploration..my interest stops immediately after the back of the toilet pan!
well done all the same
regards
Stu


----------



## dsankt (Jun 2, 2008)

d00dguy that first shot is freaking madness!


----------



## Zero (Jun 2, 2008)

dsankt said:


> d00dguy that first shot is freaking madness!



Yea yea boooiiii


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 2, 2008)

I see you mentioned the Fluoro again. Man that light is a mystery to me. Cant find anything called a Fluoro or Uberfluoro, even in specialist lighting gear places. Just how does one become acquainted with the mystical grail that is the uberfluoro?


----------



## Zero (Jun 2, 2008)

BigLoada said:


> I see you mentioned the Fluoro again. Man that light is a mystery to me. Cant find anything called a Fluoro or Uberfluoro, even in specialist lighting gear places. Just how does one become acquainted with the mystical grail that is the uberfluoro?



You have to ask a man known as "harold" Im sure ds or mike can fill you in. But hes the keeper of the fluros.


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Jun 3, 2008)

BigLoada said:


> I see you mentioned the Fluoro again. Man that light is a mystery to me. Cant find anything called a Fluoro or Uberfluoro, even in specialist lighting gear places. Just how does one become acquainted with the mystical grail that is the uberfluoro?



Back in the pages of history two young drainers ventured forth, the first of a new breed of 'UberLite' enabled adventurers. Their championing of the 'UberLite' was picked up on by that most infamous of Australian drain freaks that is Siologen Jeeves Westminster. Siologen would refer to his 'UberLite' as a 'Fluoro' which of course it is, being fluorescent tube lighting. The two names eventually melded and thus the 'UberFlouro' was born.

Now to demistify the whole affair 

The original 'UberLite/Fluoro/UberFluoro' that myself and st00p started to take in drains was/is a rechargeable twin 8w tube light. It lasts for about 6 - 8 hours on one charge, lights up big spaces, and has been a true work horse of a piece of kit. Ours are from Argos, but lots of places do similar products, this one for example:

http://www.justoffbase.co.uk/2-X-8w-Tube-Rechargeable-Fluorescent-Light-57673-Draper-RFL305

Although the price tag on that is ridiculous, this one from Niton is slightly better priced:

http://www.niton999.co.uk/products.expanded.asp?query=440

I'm not on commission with Niton, but they do have some really cool (and useful) stuff there.

The problem with the UberFluoro has always been its weight and bulk, it fits into a draining bag no problem, but still takes up a considerable amount of space. Enter the 'MiniFluoro' . . . . .

I first spied these on eBay some time last year and bagged myself five of them at 99p each. It's basically a similar unit to the 'UberFluoro' but using one 8w tube, and takes AA batteries rather than being a rechargeable unit. These two major differences mean that one of these is about a quarter the size and a fraction of the weight of the 'UberFluoro' but supplies half the lighting capability. So of course if you have two of them, you have the equivalent of an 'UberFluoro' with the versatility of being able to place them independant of one another at a much reduced size and weight, genius! They are available more readily, at a sightly higher price than the 99p I paid from, here (link courtesy of LittleMike):

http://www.thelightworks.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=42_26&products_id=588&zenid=17fec0f3498fc1580a47b7375601f168

Share the knowledge. 

JD


----------



## dsankt (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh teh noes the secret is out!

That's okay, we've still got the uberstick, ledildo, lightsabre and minisabre tactics


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Jun 3, 2008)

dsankt said:


> Oh teh noes the secret is out!
> 
> That's okay, we've still got the uberstick, ledildo, lightsabre and minisabre tactics



LOL!!! Oh yeah, share the knowledge . . . . slowly. Lightsabre is rapidly becoming my most valued purchase ever, but I don't think it's much of a secret


----------



## LittleMike (Jun 3, 2008)

Jondoe_264 said:


> LOL!!! Oh yeah, share the knowledge . . . . slowly. Lightsabre is rapidly becoming my most valued purchase ever, but I don't think it's much of a secret



Mine broke! Not what I expect from such a brand name. Good job I have a spare! Still pretty frustrating.


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Jun 3, 2008)

LittleMike said:


> Mine broke! Not what I expect from such a brand name. Good job I have a spare! Still pretty frustrating.



Bummer! It broke?! ! No, not at all what I'd expect from such a calibre of product. Do you have two of everything?


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 3, 2008)

Jondoe thanks a million. That is great, and in fact my exploring mate has one in his garage and we didn't even realise! Reckon they'll be great for our mine trips.
Love the story about the name too. And thanks for the other MiniFluoro info and the links. Really appreciate the help


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 5, 2008)

BigLoada said:


> Jondoe thanks a million. That is great, and in fact my exploring mate has one in his garage and we didn't even realise! Reckon they'll be great for our mine trips.
> Love the story about the name too. And thanks for the other MiniFluoro info and the links. Really appreciate the help



Ah ha! Time to get it on charge mate. It should do well down that long adit I was talking about.  I could find a bag to fit it in. I'm sure that Costco do one of these twin flouro lights for around £14 if anyone is interested?


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 5, 2008)

OMG amazing shots this is near me too, might have to give it a try if real summer ever comes!


----------



## D_D_T (Jun 9, 2008)

JD - LittleMike has three of everything! Unless it's batteries. He has billions of them. These mini fluros seem the way! Photon fun!


----------



## LittleMike (Jun 9, 2008)

Billions of batteries maybe, but usually only two charged ones!


----------



## smileysal (Jun 9, 2008)

WOW, I really like this. Love the 3 tunnels, and the main part with the larger one in the middle. Love allthe brick work, excellent pics guys, and excellent find. Love it.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------

